
RIP to the Perfectly-Sized iPhone - mrzool
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a23105271/iphone-se-perfect-size-discontinued/
======
anoncoward111
My LG Zone 4 cost me $115, it's the perfect size and speed and weight. I used
to run an iphone5.

Long may it live!

~~~
Finnucane
I still have my iPhone 5, and the size is surely one of the reasons I keep it.
That and I figure why bother upgrading before there's 5G phone service.

